# The hunting public



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone else enjoy The Hunting Public show that's been on prime TV and Utube? I ran across it this year on prime tv and now catch their uploads on Utube, these guys have a legitimate passion for hunting that I can relate to. It's refreshing to watch a hunting show that isn't constantly bombarding me with commercials and sponsors trying to push their products. I enjoy the fact that they don't just focus on the kill or the big anthers either but show the camaraderie, friendships and share a little of their everyday lives IAM a big fan.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Yep.. I watch it. Great show. I am always watching for the latest upload on youtube


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Just a heads up, if you have it, prime video has the first 2 seasons, like 75 total episodes. One on deer and one on turkey.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll have to check it out.


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

You would probably also like "Meat Eater" on Netflix and youtube. Also, you would probably find some of the hunting episodes from "LunkersTV", on youtube, to be interesting.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Those guys are awesome.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll have to check it out since we have prime. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

jl106112 said:


> You would probably also like "Meat Eater" on Netflix and youtube. Also, you would probably find some of the hunting episodes from "LunkersTV", on youtube, to be interesting.


I just started watching Meat Eater last week. Really good show!


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Dan Infalt's "The Hunting Beast" is another good one on Youtube. The video quality sucks on most of the videos as it is filmed by him with a junk camera but the show is very informative in my opinion


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

jl106112 said:


> You would probably also like "Meat Eater" on Netflix and youtube. Also, you would probably find some of the hunting episodes from "LunkersTV", on youtube, to be interesting.


 I do enjoy Meateater, I will have to check out lunker TV 



jamesbalog said:


> Dan Infalt's "The Hunting Beast" is another good one on Youtube. The video quality sucks on most of the videos as it is filmed by him with a junk camera but the show is very informative in my opinion


 IAM going to guess Dan Infalts is one of the guys that's hunted with the hunting public in a past episode. They definitely put in the work and get some nice deer in the process! I particularly enjoyed their southern Ohio episodes because I have hunted AEP for many years,


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

bulafisherman said:


> I do enjoy Meateater, I will have to check out lunker TV
> 
> IAM going to guess Dan Infalts is one of the guys that's hunted with the hunting public in a past episode. They definitely put in the work and get some nice deer in the process! I particularly enjoyed their southern Ohio episodes because I have hunted AEP for many years,


Probably, a good majority of Dans stuff is on public land. Ill have to check out the AEP episode. Ive spent a ton of time beaver trapping down there, only deer hunted it a few times though.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

They have done 3 episodes on spring turkey and 3 episodes archery hunting the rut on AEP


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Meat eater is a really good show...love the way they eat what they kill after the show.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm glad I read this post. I already watch MeatEater and we just got prime video so will definitely check the hunting public show. Thanks guys.....Rich


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

bulafisherman said:


> I do enjoy Meateater, I will have to check out lunker TV
> 
> IAM going to guess Dan Infalts is one of the guys that's hunted with the hunting public in a past episode. They definitely put in the work and get some nice deer in the process! I particularly enjoyed their southern Ohio episodes because I have hunted AEP for many years,


I can’t seem to find the Ohio episodes, do you know the episode numbers by chance?


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I can’t seem to find the Ohio episodes, do you know the episode numbers by chance?


 The archery rut hunts are episodes 40 to 43, the spring turkey starts with Day 29 I believe.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

bulafisherman said:


> The archery rut hunts are episodes 40 to 43, the spring turkey starts with Day 29 I believe.


Thanks!


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

This is rare. 

A one off episode by Meat Eater. I have not yet watched but wanted to pass along. If you have not watched before, I think you will appreciate the respect he has for nature and the way he narrates the hunt.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

The Hunting Public crew is also apart of the "Chasing November" series on Prime. It is a series by Bill Winke, who runs the Midwest Whitetail show on the internet. Pretty good series if you are looking for something to binge.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Fishstix said:


> The Hunting Public crew is also apart of the "Chasing November" series on Prime. It is a series by Bill Winke, who runs the Midwest Whitetail show on the internet. Pretty good series if you are looking for something to binge.


 I tried watching Chasing November but just couldn't get into it, to mainstream and the constant promoting of the sponsor products turned me off. I think it's great that he has a ton of dough, land and some quality hunting but IAM more about the experience than the giant racks. I do have my standards when it comes to shooting a buck and I seldom ever get a shot at one that meets my standards, I just dont put the time in, but I enjoy the experience and always put a doe or two in the freezer in January, socals media has changed the evolution of hunting. Just my own personal prospective but I feel the hunting public keeps it more real than the majority of the shows out there, hope they don't get pulled into the mainstream.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Watched a 2018 public land hunting on u-tube the other day and it looks like there starting to get into the sponsor type thing in a little way. In truth I can't blame them one little bit. There all young men who I'm sure have families and bills to pay. In costs money to do what there doing, camera's, trucks, gas, lodging, and just general equipment that's needed. Add to that the cost of out of state hunting permits ect. 
The parts I like best is that they explain in detail why they pick certain spots to hunt. more so the map reading for hot spots, deer funnels and bedding areas.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fishstix said:


> The Hunting Public crew is also apart of the "Chasing November" series on Prime. It is a series by Bill Winke, who runs the Midwest Whitetail show on the internet. Pretty good series if you are looking for something to binge.


 they use to be with them but decided to go in their own direction. They are no longer with Bill winke which I can't blame them for . Never watched a bigger product pimp in my life


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey, if they can get it done on public land, more power to them! That's a hard row to hoe! My Brother was a videographer at a local state university. He knew I hunted and suggested we might create a show. I told him I don't know how interested people would be in some guy sitting in a tree and NOT seeing very many deer! 

I didn't have that many funny hunting stories to tell!


----------

